# Steve Vai @ Enmore Theatre, Sydney - 15 July, 2013.



## Wretched (Jul 23, 2013)

Got to shoot and review Steve Vai's show at the Enmore Theatre in Sydney on 15 July, 2013. Been on the bucket list for a long time. Needless to say, he didn't disappoint.

Here are a few of my faves. You can see 20 pics here: Steve Vai @ Enmore Theatre, Sydney - 15 July, 2013 - a set on Flickr


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jul 24, 2013)

Killer job man, these look amazing


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 24, 2013)

I can faintly see forum member DavidO in the background. Why does Steve always hog these shots? lol


----------



## wilch (Jul 24, 2013)

Cool shots man! 

I was there too. My missus bought me tickets to the EVO Experience pre show, and the show. I saw two photographers come up the middle isle (I was on the left, 3 rows or so back, right on the centre isle), pretty sure one of them was you.


----------



## Fiction (Jul 24, 2013)

Damn, I didn't even know he was playing. Great shots, though!


----------



## Wretched (Jul 24, 2013)

wilch said:


> Cool shots man!
> 
> I was there too. My missus bought me tickets to the EVO Experience pre show, and the show. I saw two photographers come up the middle isle (I was on the left, 3 rows or so back, right on the centre isle), pretty sure one of them was you.



Hey Wilch,
Yeah, I moved around a bit between the front of the stage and the centre isle (mainly the centre isle toward the end of our three-song limit). Had my 7D and 5DMkII with me. LOVE the 5DMkII for the live stuff. It's where I notice the most difference between the two cameras.


----------

